# Transformatori >  Kurs zina cik liel jauda ir rrr u7101 trafa jauda?

## Kaspars.88

Kurs zina cik liel jauda ir rrr u7101 trafa jauda?
Un varbut kads zina cik liela volt'aza ir uz katru izeju??? Tadas kopa ir 12.

----------


## Zalic

50W vai 60W  
pēc transformātora nosaukuma netā visu info var atrast

----------


## kaspich

es lieku 5 uz 100.

shis nav tas pats Kaspars, kas teemu zemaak jau par trafu jautaaja? un bija vel viena teema nesen, kur figureeja 12 izvadu U101/7101 trafs, un taads pat jautaajums. te nu gan moderatori vareetu staaties dzimumattieciibaas ar teemas autoru :P

----------


## Zalic

ja nekļūdos tad tas ir TP - 100 - 6 trafs , rekur pat tabula 

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1960

----------


## JDat

Vot tiesāma.

Izskatās ka tas ir tas pats kaspars. Nesaprotu dumumu. Kāpēc nevar palasīt un pameklēt?  Blakus tēmā jau tas prasīts.

Prasās pēc sadaļas Miskaste, kur sagāzt visādas dīvainības uc atkritumus.

A ko ar autoru?

Fizičeskoe predupreždenie?

----------

